# What the heck....I'm gona' try it!



## Matt_Gill (May 7, 2006)

Hey, while surfing the net this morning I stumbled upon this...
http://shutterbug.com/techniques/film_processing/0903sb_coffee/
It seems kinda' cool! Im going to try it for sure! If anyone else does, or had, post your results and thoughts! Thanks Matt


----------



## benhasajeep (May 7, 2006)

Haha, that would be good to try.  I just may have to experiment a little.

Thanks


----------



## terri (May 7, 2006)

I don't think I'll try it, but would sure like to read about your experience!    Take some notes and post what you get, if you can.     :thumbup: 

Good luck with it!


----------



## benhasajeep (May 7, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll try it, but would sure like to read about your experience!  Take some notes and post what you get, if you can. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with it!


 
Send some film up and I will return it with the notes.


----------



## Matt_Gill (May 8, 2006)

How do you think it will compair with the pro developers? It's a LOT cheaper!


----------



## greasemonkey (May 8, 2006)

I'm deffinitly going to give it a try. I will be going to a college in a very remote locatoin next year, now I will at least be able to do my own stuff. I was also talking to a teacher of mine, and he said he knew a bunch of photographers in Veitnam that used a host of odd chemicals in the feild to develp their rolls. He said the pics where great, and a few made it into 
Time.

Would anybody know of a way that I could improvise on inlarging my negs?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 8, 2006)

I tried that when the article first ran; think I developed them for about 15 minutes and they came out very light, but images where there and after playing with them in PS most looked OK.


----------



## JamesD (May 8, 2006)

This is a not infrequently discussed topic on photo.net; try a search there or on google.com for "folgernol."  I kid you not.  I believe I've read that it may not be the caffeine that actually does the development, but rather a different group of organic compounds (phenols?).  I seem to recall that pure caffeine was tried, making a very strong solution, and it didn't work very well.  However, that's my memory speaking, and I wouldn't advise you to trust it; I certainly don't.

This is the first mention of soft drinks I recall seeing.  I'd be inclined to try them, but then I'm reminded that I soak brass parts in coca-cola to make them bright and shiny again.  I'd worry that it'd dissolve the film base.

Edit:  Here's one of the photo.net articles I've read about the chemistry of "folgernol" or "caffeinol."  http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00Fa8h&tag=


----------



## stingray (May 9, 2006)

are these at all usable with paper? or will it be too fantastically grainy (is that possible??) I'm much happier to loose one print, a little coffee and some washing powder than the latter AND a roll of film.


----------



## greasemonkey (May 9, 2006)

I've actually heard of people using tomato soup to develop paper, but I would think that would stain the paper.


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 9, 2006)

That's mental. What the hell is in tomato soup? I'm not eating that anymore!


----------

